# Revelation guitars



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I came across an unusual guitar on Kijiji. 









Weird right? I also learned that the North American distributor is in Ontario. Always cool to discover another Canadian store.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

The Ontario dealer is The Guitar Boutique in Bethany
I think they have a bunch of them listed on their reverb store 

Nathan


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

It must have aged very well because it sells for less new.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Stephenlouis said:


> It must have aged very well because it sells for less new.


A $500 to $700 guitars


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Stephenlouis said:


> It must have aged very well because it sells for less new.


That's a diplomatic way of putting it. 😁

I'm intrigued by these guitars. The price is quite reasonable and they offer some weirdo options that cost much more in Fender-land.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Grab n Go said:


> That's a diplomatic way of putting it. 😁
> 
> I'm intrigued by these guitars. The price is quite reasonable and they offer some weirdo options that cost much more in Fender-land.


Squier is where the wilder options live.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Budda said:


> Squier is where the wilder options live.


That's true. It always seemed like Squier was Fender's test market for weirder stuff. 

At the same time, Fender's Parallel Universe line has some oddballs.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Quality is unknow, you have always for your money.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Latole said:


> Quality is unknow, you have always for your money.


Fair enough. Ordering without playing is always a risk as well.

It's not that these give me GAS. It's more that I hope they're affordable, interesting guitars and that they don't suck. I'm all for viable midrange options for players on a budget. It sort of reminds me of when Reverend was starting out. Good bang for the buck.


----------



## ChristianDHang (Jun 17, 2010)

I bought one of these, and am considering a second since they are on sale. 
I’d say build quality is equivalent of a Mexican Fender, at least. 
At one point I was trying to figure out how to buy around 3...


----------

